
What Happened to Urban Dictionary? - timtu7
https://www.wired.com/story/urban-dictionary-20-years
======
Tomte
Urban Dictionary is one of my most-used reference works. As a non-native
speaker I wouldn't ever come naturally across all those acronyms and terms
people use on the Internet.

